# Vacuum pump polarity



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

You suppose to have a mating connector. What color are the wires out of connector ?


----------



## Rob_of_Waterloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Mating connector does not have any wires.....yet


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Sorry, I was thinking to use the colors for finding polarity. No information on the web about the wiring. All I find was an internal diagram, if the pump has any part of the body made of metal you can try measuring between the metal part and plug pins, the negative pin may be connected to the body.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2012)

You can't go wrong. One way the pump runs constantly. Reverse the polarity and the pumps shuts off from the inbuilt pressure sensor.


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

Did you find out the correct polarity ?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 17, 2012)

The pump has two modes. Shut off once vacuum pressure is reached and continuous running mode. The polarity of the input wires controls the operating mode. You can't do any harm by reversing the polarity. Try one polarity with the suction inlet blocked, you'll soon know.


----------



## Rob_of_Waterloo (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I have confirmed the polarity. Vortex is correct. The continuous mode is enable with reverse polarity to measure noise, vibration and quality testing. Internally there is a bridge rectifier.


----------

